# OTTB gelding, jumper prospect?



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

oooohhhh he has a DIVINE front <3

I see more "show hack" than jumper though. With his downhill build, crazy long cannons, and long pasterns, I just don't see jumper in him. At 5, even still growing, I doubt he will level out considering how downhill he is. He's also very upright through the hind legs which would limit his scope. I also don't really like where his LS joint is placed, and when a horse has such an upright hind end, good LS placement is REALLY important.

edit; his shoulder is a little upright but the actual angle of it is just lovely... and a slightly upright shoulder CAN be a good thing in a jumping horse, provided the angle is good.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Good shoulder on him
Nice depth of girth
Back is a nice length, though he is built downhill (odd considering most TBs are built uphill)
Front legs look good apart from the cannon bones, which as _blue eyed pony_ stated are extremely long
Pasterns are also long
With muscle i think he would develope some beautiful hindquarters
His back legs are posty and he stands rather upright on his hind pasterns.
I agree with _bep_ that with work he would make a very handsome hack but who knows about jumping. He could surprise, it all depends how far you want to go


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

I suspect he will jump a bit flat and lack scope. May make a really nice equitation jumping horse. Try him and see. The over straight hind legs are limiting.. but what are you planning to do? International competition or 3 foot jumpers?


----------

